# Laminate gun stock care ???



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a Tikka T3 stainless with a laminate stock. The stock has a "matte" finish, not covered in polyurethane. I am wondering what the best product is to apply to the stock as a preventative maintenance measure. I've seen Birchwood Casey Tru Oil gun stock finish, but this might be for a poly finish, not sure. Any help anyone can provide on this would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

First you need to find out what finish is on your gun. Tru oil is considered a varnish. really the best thing to do is google laminete stock re-finish and find a good wood working thread, they will be glad to help, but you must find out what the present finish is unless you plan to do a strip and re-finish,


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

I've looked a little bit on the net, not a lot, but haven't found anything yet. It appears that there is no finish on it, almost as if it's synthetic, but I know its wood......... which is why I'm having a little trouble ........ not sure if I can/can't get oil on it, or no idea what to put on it.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

The laminate is impregnated with some type of expoy, I'd guess that it has some kind of a poly finish over the top, it's just matte not glossy. I've never had to do anything to my laminate stocks other then wipe them down with a cloth. The are pretty much impervious to water due to the epoxy that impregnates the thin layers of wood and binds them into laminate.


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

Munsterlndr said:


> The laminate is impregnated with some type of expoy, I'd guess that it has some kind of a poly finish over the top, it's just matte not glossy. I've never had to do anything to my laminate stocks other then wipe them down with a cloth. The are pretty much impervious to water due to the epoxy that impregnates the thin layers of wood and binds them into laminate.


Thanks. I don't think it's an oil finish, so you are probably right, a poly finish, but it must be VERY thin. I've had it a few years and have never had a problem with it, but just trying to make sure I'm not going to have problems down the road with it.


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

FYI ..... For anyone reading this, Beretta no long distributes the Tikka T3 Lite SS Laminate, but do offer the Tikka T3 Lite SS. Those are nice too, but the laminate really were a great looking gun.


----------

